

MailChimp taps Unbabel to offer translations in more than 20 languages - gracaninja
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2014/10/29/unbabel-integrates-mailchimp-offer-translation-service-promotional-emails/

======
gracaninja
This is a very cool integration that allows you to easily translate your
content marketing newsletter with minimum disruption from the normal Mailchimp
workflow.

